# Another bass



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Figured I would post a report because there hasn't been many in this section lately. Caught a couple on an all black clouser today out of a private pond. All were really skinny but still fun.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty color.....looks like a female all bred out!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Need some bream or minnows in the pond to feed the bass.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> Need some bream or minnows in the pond to feed the bass.


yep need to fry some up..


----------

